# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم ترددات الـــقنوات الـــرياضية  مباريات الأحد 15 مارس 2015 والقنوات الناقلة لها

## mohamed73

Sunday (dimanche) 15.03.2015  ( GMT+1)   Spain-La Liga BBVA 19:00 Sevilla -Elche Idman Azerbaycan -Eutelsat 7°E- 11492 V 30000 -CW (DigiTurk)
-AzerSpace 46°E -11169 H 20400 -FTA/Biss  21:00 Real Madrid-Levante Idman Azerbaycan -Eutelsat 7°E- 11492 V 30000 -CW (DigiTurk)
-AzerSpace 46°E -11169 H 20400 -FTA/Biss Duhok TV -NSS 57°E -11188 V 1774 -FTA(DVB-S2) Rah-e-Farda TV -Afghansat 48°E -11293 V 27500 -FTA 3 Sport TV -Afghansat 48°E -11293 V 27500 -FTA
-Insat 83°E -11058 V 4600 -FTA IRIB TV 3 -Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -Biss (DVB-S2)
-Badr 26°E -11900 V 27500 -FTA/Biss
-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -Biss(DVB-S2)
-Arabsat 20°E -3964 R 30000 -Biss(DVB-S2)(C-Band) Negaah TV -Yahsat 52.5°E 11785 H 27500 -FTA
-ST2 88°E -11051 V 6999 -FTA
-Afghansat 48°E -11231 V 27500 -FTA  England-Premier League 14:30  Chelsea - Southampton Idman Azerbaycan -Eutelsat 7°E- 11492 V 30000 -CW (DigiTurk)
-AzerSpace 46°E -11169 H 20400 -FTA/Biss Diema -HellasSat 39°E -12524 H 30000 -I2(Bulsat) Stan Sport -Intelsat 47.5°E -11501 H 3750 -Biss IRIB TV 3 -Intelsat 62°E -11555 V 30000 -Biss (DVB-S2)
-Badr 26°E -11900 V 27500 -FTA/Biss
-Badr 26°E -11881 H 27500 -Biss(DVB-S2)
-Arabsat 20°E -3964 R 30000 -Biss(DVB-S2)(C-Band)  17:00 Manchester United - Tottenham Hotspur Idman Azerbaycan -Eutelsat 7°E- 11492 V 30000 -CW (DigiTurk)
-AzerSpace 46°E -11169 H 20400 -FTA/Biss Diema -HellasSat 39°E -12524 H 30000 -I2(Bulsat) Stan Sport -Intelsat 47.5°E -11501 H 3750 -Biss Duhok TV -NSS 57°E -11188 V 1774 -FTA(DVB-S2)  17:00 Everton - Newcastle United Nova Sport BG -HellasSat 39°E -12688 H 30000 -I2(Bulsat) SportsMax -Intelsat 53°W-3820 R 3255-FTA (C-Band)  CAF Champions League 18:00 Union Sportive Médina d'Alger - AS Pikine Canal Algerie Eutelsat 5°W - 11060 H 23700-FTA
Nile sat 7°W -11661 V 27500 -FTA
Ses 22°W -12674 H 20255 -FTA
Astra 19.2°E- 11597 V 22000 -FTA
Hotbird 13°E -11240 V 27500 -FTA
Badr 26°E -12302 H 27500 -FTA  italy Serie A 15:00 Atalanta-Udinese TV ZIMBO Eutelsat 10°E - 10756 V 2480 -FTA (SD) TM2 (ORTM 2) -Intelsat 31.5°W-12344 V 2121 -FTA A Spor -Eutelsat 7°E -11455 V 20050 -CW (Digiturk)
-Turksat 42°E-12054 H 27500  -FTA/Biss A Spor HD -Turksat 42°E-12054 H 27500  -FTA/Biss  20:45 Internazionale - Cesena ESPN (Caribbean 901) -Telstar-15°W 12515 V 7552-Biss  Germany -1.Bundesliga 15:30 VfL Wolfsburg- Freiburg ESPN (Caribbean 901) -Telstar-15°W 12515 V 7552-Biss TRT 3 / TRT Spor -Turksat 42°E -11958 V 27500 -FTA/Biss
-Turksat 42°E -11096 H 30000 -FTA/Biss
-Eutelsat 7°E -10762 V 30000 -FTA/CW(DigiTurk) TRT 3 HD / TRT Spor HD -Turksat 42°E -11053 V 30000 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)  17:30 Borussia Monchengladbach-Hannover 96 TRT 2 / TRT Haber -Turksat 42°E -11958 V 27500 -FTA/Biss
-Turksat 42°E -11096 H 30000 -FTA/Biss
-Eutelsat 7°E -10762 V 30000 -FTA/CW(DigiTurk)
-Eutelsat 7°E -11492 V 30000 -FTA/CW(DigiTurk) TRT 2 HD / TRT Haber HD -Turksat 42°E -11053 V 30000 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)  Belgium Jupiler League 14:30 RSC Anderlecht-KAA Gent Oman TV Sport -Badr 26°E -12456 H 27500 -FTA
-Nile sat 7°W -10795 V 27500 -FTA Oman TV Sport HD -Badr 26°E -12456 H 27500 -FTA
-Nile sat 7°W -12111 H 27500 -FTA Saudi Sport-2 -Badr 26°E -12149 H 30000 -FTA Saudi Sport-2 HD -Badr 26°E -12149 H 30000 -FTA
-Arabsat 30.5°E-10817 H 8000 -FTA (DVB-S2)  14:30 KVC Westerlo-Club Brugge KV Sharjah Sports -Nilesat 7°W -11977 V 27500 -FTA Saudi Sports 1 -Badr 26°E -12015 V 27500 -FTA
-Nilesat 7°W -12149 H 27500 -FTA
-Arabsat 30.5°E -10923 H 17000 -FTA
-Galaxy 97°W-12152 H 20000-FTA Saudi Sport-1 HD -Badr 26°E -12149 H 30000 -FTA NTV Spor -Eutelsat 7°E -11471 H 30000 -CW(DigiTurk)
-Turksat 42°E -12015 H 27500 -FTA/Biss  Portugal SuperLiga 18:00 Maritimo -Sporting Lisbon RTP Internacional -Hotbird 13°E -11334 H 27500 -FTA SIC International -Eutelsat 16°E -12569 H 3703  -FTA A Spor -Eutelsat 7°E -11455 V 20050 -CW (Digiturk)
-Turksat 42°E-12054 H 27500  -FTA/Biss A Spor HD -Turksat 42°E-12054 H 27500  -FTA/Biss  France Ligue1 17:00 Bordeaux-PSG Sport 1 Russia -Horizons 85.2°E -12000 H 28000-FTA  21:00 Olympique de Marseille-Olympique Lyonnais Sport 1 Russia -Horizons 85.2°E -12000 H 28000-FTA  Holland Eredivisie League 14:30 SC Heerenveen-Ajax Amsterdam Sport 1 Russia -Horizons 85.2°E -12000 H 28000-FTA  Ecuador League Serie A 17:30 Deportivo El Nacional-Emelec Saudi Sport-2 -Badr 26°E -12149 H 30000 -FTA Saudi Sport-2 HD -Badr 26°E -12149 H 30000 -FTA
-Arabsat 30.5°E-10817 H 8000 -FTA (DVB-S2)  22:30 Barcelona Guayaquil-Dep. Cuenca Saudi Sports 1 -Badr 26°E -12015 V 27500 -FTA
-Nilesat 7°W -12149 H 27500 -FTA
-Arabsat 30.5°E -10923 H 17000 -FTA
-Galaxy 97°W-12152 H 20000-FTA Saudi Sport-1 HD -Badr 26°E -12149 H 30000 -FTA  Colombia Liga Postobon I 00:00 Deportivo Los Millonarios-Independiente Santa Fe Saudi Sports 1 -Badr 26°E -12015 V 27500 -FTA
-Nilesat 7°W -12149 H 27500 -FTA
-Arabsat 30.5°E -10923 H 17000 -FTA
-Galaxy 97°W-12152 H 20000-FTA Saudi Sport-1 HD -Badr 26°E -12149 H 30000 -FTA  23:00 Atlético Nacional-Independiente Medellin Saudi Sport-2 -Badr 26°E -12149 H 30000 -FTA Saudi Sport-2 HD -Badr 26°E -12149 H 30000 -FTA
-Arabsat 30.5°E-10817 H 8000 -FTA (DVB-S2)  Turkey-1.Lig 12:30 Kayserispor - Altinordu TRT 3 / TRT Spor -Turksat 42°E -11958 V 27500 -FTA/Biss
-Turksat 42°E -11096 H 30000 -FTA/Biss
-Eutelsat 7°E -10762 V 30000 -FTA/CW(DigiTurk) TRT 3 HD / TRT Spor HD -Turksat 42°E -11053 V 30000 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)  17:30 Antalyaspor - Adana Demirspor TRT 3 / TRT Spor -Turksat 42°E -11958 V 27500 -FTA/Biss
-Turksat 42°E -11096 H 30000 -FTA/Biss
-Eutelsat 7°E -10762 V 30000 -FTA/CW(DigiTurk) TRT 3 HD / TRT Spor HD -Turksat 42°E -11053 V 30000 -FTA/Biss(DVB-S2)  Maroc -Botola Pro 14:30 FAR Rabat-Olympique Club De Khouribga Arriadia -Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E -12683 V 27500 -FTA
-Nilesat 7°W -12207 V 27500 -FTA
-Nilesat 7°E -11476 V 27500-FTA (Maghreb-Arabe)  16:00 Difaa Hassani El Jadidi-Hassania Union Sport Agadir 2M National / Monde / MENA -Nilesat 7°W -12015 V 27500 -FTA
-Hotbird 13°E -11033 V 27500 -FTA
-Arabsat 30.5°E-12568 H 2960 -FTA
-Arabsat 20°E -3884 R 27500 -FTA(C-Band)
-Eutelsat 3.1°E -12526 H 4444 -FTA/Biss  16:30 Ittihad Khemisset-Olympic Club de Safi Arriadia -Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E -12683 V 27500 -FTA
-Nilesat 7°W -12207 V 27500 -FTA
-Nilesat 7°E -11476 V 27500-FTA (Maghreb-Arabe)  19:30 Chabab Rif Al Hoceima-Kawkab Athletic Club Marrakech Arriadia -Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E -12683 V 27500 -FTA
-Nilesat 7°W -12207 V 27500 -FTA
-Nilesat 7°E -11476 V 27500-FTA (Maghreb-Arabe)  21:30 Moghreb Tetouan-Maghreb de Fes Arriadia -Hotbird 13°E -10873 V 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E -12683 V 27500 -FTA
-Nilesat 7°W -12207 V 27500 -FTA
-Nilesat 7°E -11476 V 27500-FTA (Maghreb-Arabe)  Tunisian League 14:00 Stade Tunisien - U.S.Monastir Al Watania1 (Tunisia National 1 ) -Nile Sat 7°W -10796 V 27500 -FTA
-Hotbird 13°E- 12149 V 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E-12073 H 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E-11766 H 12000 -FTA
-Badr 26°E-3800 R 12000 -FTA (C-Band)
-Badr 26°E-3959 R 12000 FTA (C-Band)
-Eutelsat 12.5°W-12584 H 2894 -FTA  14:00 Espérance S Zarzis -  Avenir Sportif de Gabes Hannibal TV -Nile sat 7°W -12054 V 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E-12073 H 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E-11766 H 12000 -FTA
-Badr 26°E-3800 R 12000 -FTA (C-Band)
-Badr 26°E-3959 R 12000 FTA (C-Band)  Abdullatif Jameel Saudi Professional League 16:30 Hajer-Al-Khaleej MBC Pro Sports 1 -Nile Sat 7°W -11559 V 27500 -FTA
-Eutelsat 8°W-11471 V 27500 -FTA MBC Pro Sports 1 HD -Nile Sat 7°W -11559 V 27500 -FTA
-Eutelsat 8°W-11471 V 27500 -FTA  18:35 AlIttihad-AlRaed MBC Pro Sports 1 -Nile Sat 7°W -11559 V 27500 -FTA
-Eutelsat 8°W-11471 V 27500 -FTA MBC Pro Sports 1 HD -Nile Sat 7°W -11559 V 27500 -FTA
-Eutelsat 8°W-11471 V 27500 -FTA  Qatar Stars League 16:00 AlArabi-Al Shahaniya beIN Sports HD -Badr26°E -11623 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)
-Nile sat 7°W- 12245 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2) Alkass one -Nile Sat 7°W -10776 H 27500 -FTA
-Nilesat 7°W -12054 V 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E -12245 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)
-Galaxy 97°W -11898 V 22000 -FTA Alkass One HD -Badr 26°E -12245 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)  16:00 Al Shamal-AlKhor SC Alkass Two -Nile Sat 7°W -10776 H 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E -12245 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2) Alkass Two HD -Badr 26°E -12245 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)  18:15 AlAhli-AlWakra beIN Sports HD -Badr26°E -11623 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)
-Nile sat 7°W- 12245 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2) Alkass one -Nile Sat 7°W -10776 H 27500 -FTA
-Nilesat 7°W -12054 V 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E -12245 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)
-Galaxy 97°W -11898 V 22000 -FTA Alkass One HD -Badr 26°E -12245 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)  18:15 AlSailiya- AlKhuraitiat Alkass Two -Nile Sat 7°W -10776 H 27500 -FTA
-Badr 26°E -12245 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2) Alkass Two HD -Badr 26°E -12245 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)  Arabian Gulf Futsal Cup 14:00 Saudi Arabia- United Arab Emirates Alkass Three -Badr 26°E -12245 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)  16:00 Qatar -Kuwait Alkass Three -Badr 26°E -12245 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)  18:00 Oman-Bahrain Alkass Three -Badr 26°E -12245 V 27500 -FTA(DVB-S2)  African Youth Cup 2015 18:00 Ghana -Mali ORTM -Eutelsat 7°E -11221 H  27500 -FTA
-Intelsat 24.5°W-11675 V 27500 -FTA
-Intelsat 31.5°W-12340 V 2121 -FTA  Austria - Bundesliga 16:30 Red Bull Salzburg-SK Puntigamer Sturm Graz ORF Eins HD -Astra 19.2°E -11303 H 22000 -CW(ORF Digital)(DVB-S2) ORF Eins -Astra 19.2°E -12692 H 22000 -CW(ORF Digital)  Swiss Super League 16:00 St. Gallen-FC Basel 1893 RTS Deux -Hotbird 13°E -11526 H 27500 -Via2.6(SSR/SRG Swiss) SRF Zwei -Hotbird 13°E -12399 H 27500 -Via2.6(SSR/SRG Swiss) RSI La 2 -Hotbird 13°E -11526 H 27500 -Via2.3(SSR/SRG) RSI La 2 HD -Hotbird 13°E -12399 H 27500- Via2.3(SSR/SRG) RTS Deux HD -Hotbird 13°E -10971 H 29700 -Via2.6(SSR/SRG Swiss)(DVB-S2) SRF Zwei HD -Hotbird 13°E -10971 H 29700 -Via2.6(SSR/SRG Swiss)(DVB-S2)  Croatia 1.NHL League 15:00 NK Istra 1961-Osijek HNL -Eutelsat 16°E -11366 V 30000 -Biss  17:00 HNK Rijeka-Zadar HNL -Eutelsat 16°E -11366 V 30000 -Biss  Russian Premier League 11:30 FC Spartak Moskva-Dinamo Moscow HTB(NTV Russia) -Azerspace 46°E -11135 H 27500 -FTA
-Yamal 54.9E -12604 V 16080 -FTA
-ABS 75°E -11105 H 43200 -FTA Armenia 1TV -Eutelsat 36°E -12629 H 3444  -FTA/Biss( DVB-S2)  Ukraine vyscha liga 16:00 FC Dnipro Dnipropetrovsk-Metalurh Zaporizhya 2+2 -Astra 4.8°E -11766 H 27500 -FTA/Biss  18:30 FC Dinamo Kiev-Illichivets 2+2 -Astra 4.8°E -11766 H 27500 -FTA/Biss  Major League Soccer USA 22:00 New York City FC-New England Revolution EuroSport Deutschland -Astra 19.2°E -12226 H 27500 -FTA Eurosport -Eutelsat 7°E -11679 H 30000 -CW(DigiTurk)  Scottish League Cup 16:00 Dundee United -  Celtic BBC One Scotland -Astra 28.2°E -10803 H 22000 -FTA BBC One Scotland  HD -Astra 28.2°E -11024 V 23000 -FTA(DVB-S2)  Frauen-Bundesliga 14:00 Potsdam -Wolfsburg RBB Berlin / RBB Brandenburg -Astra 19.2°E -12110 H 27500-FTA RBB Berlin HD -Astra 19.2°E -10891 H 22000 -FTA(DVB-S2)-FTA

----------

